# Craftsman garage door problem



## alex01 (Aug 9, 2008)

I have a 1/2 HP Craftsman garage door. When it is cold out, the door doesn't go down using the remote. I have to hold the button in the garage until the door is all the way down. It is quite older opener and does not have the sensors.

Well, I need suggestions.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The sensors have to be there, probably micro switches on the chain drive. It sounds like something could be amiss there. The fact that it's temperature sensitive indicates it may be the receiver.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

does it get to a point and then stop and want to go back up? or just stop? does it work using the wired button?

mine would stop on certain cold days. i had to set the down pressure adjustment higher.


----------

